

Supreme Court to Decide Standard for Proving Invalidity of a Patent - rickmode
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/11/supreme-court-decide-standard-proving-invalidity

======
rickmode
Similar: Hacker News thread on engadget.com article:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1951662>

